# famers forcast for the northeast



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there was snippet in my newspaper saying its gonna rough snowy cold winter payup payup payup payup


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

one can only hope * fingers crossed* we need it


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

here is what farmers says 07-08


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I better raise my prices!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Plowman45, that image just put a smile on my face. Let's hope it's right!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

what witht this moderate to mild bullshat!!! I want snow snow snow snow snow snow snow!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

4x4Farmer;400039 said:


> what witht this moderate to mild bullshat!!! I want snow snow snow snow snow snow snow!


You should move to the North East payup payup 
I heard the same thing in the paper. I hope it is true. Last year they were almost on the money, except the big snow storm that we were suppose to get.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

money money money! sorry i just got to thinkingpayup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

My part of Ohio, only cold..........bull shat!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We get the same lake effect as Michigan and Pa. I plowed 32 times this past winter, where as alot of people plowed once or so. SO Im pretty sure It will be snowy here too


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

You believe we will actually use our plows this year!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I sure hope it's right.....i'm actually heading outside right now to start doing a plow makeover!! lol, it better be worth it!


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

Plow Makeover? sounds like a reality show we could put on Plow Site!


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

musclecarboy;400038 said:


> Plowman45, that image just put a smile on my face. Let's hope it's right!


Has it ever been right?... I mean there's a 50/50 chance we'll get a lot of snow because it will either snow or not snow.....


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

It said the same thing for the northeast last year... but i can be optomistic.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

hit or miss. in upper IL we had several pushes, small to medium. However, there were two pushes which were very heavy and wet. The snow also stuck around longer in between systems compared with the last several years.

I'm thinking with the the ground saturation this late in the summer if we do get systems revving up it should have plenty to pull from. I'm throwing out ...... a winter like either 86/87 or 78/79.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I hope that map is partly wrong. I hope northern illinois gets it good this year. I dont even want a ton of snow, just 3-5 events each month. Enought to keep a nice steady roll of cash coming in.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

wow it feels good to be in the company of people who love the white stuff as much as i do

the guys i work with think i,m a little " off the bubble" LOL

LET IT SNOW !!!!!!xysport


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

WingPlow;400369 said:


> wow it feels good to be in the company of people who love the white stuff as much as i do
> 
> the guys i work with think i,m a little " off the bubble" LOL
> 
> LET IT SNOW !!!!!!xysport


Tell the tree huggers if it was not for winter bugs would grow out of control, they would not have 'fresh' artesian bottled water and their spring daf-a-dills would not blume


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I really hope that map is true, northern New Jersey only got 21.5 inches this past year. That was only HALF of a regular year:angry:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

JeepPlow18;400455 said:


> I really hope that map is true, northern New Jersey only got 21.5 inches this past year. That was only HALF of a regular year:angry:


You had it better then me, we only got i think 15-18". Hopefully this year will pay off.


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

I hope its a little snowier here in Indy than what those maps show, but again it is the farmers almanac.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

To tell you the truth, they were kinda on the money with last winter. I would trust them over the weather guys.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd like anywhere from 3 to 6 inches atleast 3 or more times a week. Let it start early afternoon, and end around 2am. That way I can keep going back to Blockbusters, keep the drive and parking open, and by the time it's done snowing, the lots are clear for clean up. Then I'll have ample time too get our residential accounts. That would be so nice. We're a small company. 3 plow trucks + the spreader truck. We did 7 Blockbusters, 3 Office Max, 2 other businesses and 15 residential + any calls last season. We stayed pretty busy, but didn't get totally burnt out. Had a couple storms that had us running around the clock, but that's just more $$$ !!! Heck, if this season is as good or better as last, I'll be happy.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Wheres the map that shows everyone on the plow site getting their behinds handed to them with snowfall, and new trucks for everyone on the plow site in May of 2008 ???


----------



## MarksLand (Oct 18, 2006)

I can recall the last couple of times we had this dry of a summer, we got belted in the winter. Hopefully the same holds true for this coming winter.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark, dont get me excited now......Wanna go play 18 at Stow Acres?


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

im not going to put much faith in it.... last year it said MN would be cold and snowy....... we had like 2 inches of RAIN in december last year, and the majority of the winter was mild and dry.... don't think we got any real snow until january.... and then march..... and that was it.

But we really need some snow this winter...... we need a good 'ol fashioned MN winter.


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah I only had one single push In dec. and it wasn't much of anything I hope this year is better.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

payup well, i hope Michigan gets pounded. i gotta pay for the new v plow!


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

I wish it to be true... I can't take an other winter like the last one


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

well ive heard from a couple different sources like blogs on accuweather and the good old farmers almanac that we are suppose to get a pretty decent winter. All the different weather models show the jet stream in the right spot which sounds good to me. Keep your fingers crossed, cant wait.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Maybe it's my imagination but it seems to me that we get a few lousy years and then we get belted with loads of snow. I'm hoping this is one of those years where we get belted.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Here we go im liking the sounds of this! 
::cross fingers::

*December 2007
1st-3rd Snow falls from Mid-Atlantic States to New England, then clearing skies 4th-7th Becoming unsettled 8th-11th Cold and dry 12th-15th Another snowstorm, with significant accumulations as far south as Maryland, Virginia, then fair, cold weather 16th-19th Mostly fair 20th-23rd Snow from Pennsylvania, New York to Maine, then fair, very cold 24th-27th Dreaming of white Christmas? Snow possible most areas 28th-31st Stormy through New England, with a heavy, wintry mix (snow/sleet). Rainy Mid Atlantic States, then fair, cold *

That looks like 5 chances of snow!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NICE!

All I got to say is sure hope these are right!
Here is for the GL area:

*December 2007
1st-3rd Skies become generally fair 4th-7th Turning unsettled, especially western Lakes region, where a heavy wet snow may fall 8th-11th A sweep of clearer, drier, colder air moves in 12th-15th Snow, then fair, cold 16th-19th Light snow, especially Great Lakes 20th-23rd Snow falls across Midwest, then fair, very cold 24th-27th White Christmas? Snow showers and a few snow squalls around Great Lakes 28th-31st Clearing skies*

payup payup


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I gave up on the Almanac, the weather man, and the Browns winning the Superbowl a long ago! I have a second ATV with plow for walks, an 8.5' plow with wings for my dually, and an articulated loader which will soon have a box plow this year added to the fleet. None of which I had last year. Ain't gonna snow in my town. Whenever you dump that kind of money into equipment you starve all winter! Shouldn't have bought anything until after winter. Murphy's law! How's that for optimism? Bah humbug! lol


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am really hoping that they are right, they are usually pretty acurate with their predictions. only time will tell.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

06HD BOSS;422623 said:


> Here we go im liking the sounds of this!
> ::cross fingers::
> 
> *December 2007
> ...


Hey Boss, where'd you get this forcast & how accurate are they? Sure would be nice if they are right!!:bluebounc


----------



## KMC (Nov 29, 2006)

We need snow this year. I don't want my plow to accumulating dust like last year.:crying:


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

dude. all i know is i see no snow. follow? little dusting. but no REAL SNOW.
WHERE IS THE SNOW?


----------

